
NASA Uploads Hundreds of Rare Aircraft Films to YouTube - rbanffy
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/nasa-uploads-hundreds-of-rare-aircraft-films-to-youtube-1797119276?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
eterm
They're uploading the films which have been all be freely available at
[https://www.dfrc.nasa.gov/Gallery/Movie/index.html](https://www.dfrc.nasa.gov/Gallery/Movie/index.html)
for many, many years.

That said, it's a great collection, I remember spending hours downloading
single Jpegs because of how high resolution their original scans are. (This
was back on dial-up, which gives you an indication how long this site has been
around!).

------
SingletonIface
Direct link to channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DrydenTV/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/DrydenTV/playlists)

------
mattbierner
The video of the M2-F2 oscillations is pretty crazy, especially the cockpit
view:
[https://youtu.be/TdvYuFqE3JI?list=PL7b4vf55aQl3wOj-Y6TUxj2Lp...](https://youtu.be/TdvYuFqE3JI?list=PL7b4vf55aQl3wOj-Y6TUxj2LpPwTHRxYS)
Test pilots are a breed of their own

And talking of crazy, the X-15 never disappoints
[https://youtu.be/CIR-B966Dis?list=PL7b4vf55aQl2NTGkbAKWxW4NZ...](https://youtu.be/CIR-B966Dis?list=PL7b4vf55aQl2NTGkbAKWxW4NZunGhr0tI)

